# 2000' s10 engine rev's but can only go 20 mph



## Czar1 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a 2000' chevy s10 4.3 2x2. The truck will not go above 20-30 mpg but the engine will rev hard. Changed the 1-2, 3-4 solenoids in the tranny yet problem remains. Called a mechanic friend and he said it could be the ignition switch is not getting "proper feed". Has anyone ever heard of this before?
Totally stumped! .............Czar1


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Czar1

If the engine rpm's are at 1000 or above and the car is not picking up speed, the transmission is slipping. Check the transmission fluid for proper level, if it looks dirty or has a burn smell to it then the transmission will require rebuilding. If the solenoids you replaced are the screw-on adjustable type, then there is a strong possibility that adjustments were not properly calibrated affecting it's performance. Each solenoid does a specific function, without knowing what that function is, it will be difficult to rectify the problem. Re-check your work, post any transmission trouble codes and please tell us why you were compelled to replace the solenoids. In this way we are better informed on how to instruct you. 

post back your findings.


----------



## Czar1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Trouble codes are : p0420 - catalyst efficiency below threshold (Bank 1) p0751 Shift solenoid A CKT performance or Stuck Off p1870 Transmission comp. slipping.

I also have a left turn signal blinking very rapidly. I explained this to a friend of mine who is a mechanic late yesterday and he said he thought it was the ignition switch (the electrical part). He said a "bad feed" from the ig switch would most definitely effect the tranny. Any thoughts?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No speed sounds to me like either the cat is clogged or eth trans is out of fluid, for eth turn signal blinking hard, turn the turn signal on and walk around teh blazer and look for a burnt out bulb before you rip the switches out.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Czar1 

Wolfen is correct,
The p0420 code means that your catalytic converter needs replacing. The code means that the longer the second oxygen sensor takes to go from lean/rich the more oxygen is in the converter therefore its working properly. If it takes more than 5 seconds then the catalytic needs service.

The second code p1870 means that the converter drive clutch is not engaging the over drive gear. Unfortunately when this code sets, it's a sign that the converter clutch is either cracked or broken. 

post back your findings.


----------



## Czar1 (Dec 23, 2009)

octaneman said:


> Hi Czar1
> 
> If the engine rpm's are at 1000 or above and the car is not picking up speed, the transmission is slipping. Check the transmission fluid for proper level, if it looks dirty or has a burn smell to it then the transmission will require rebuilding. If the solenoids you replaced are the screw-on adjustable type, then there is a strong possibility that adjustments were not properly calibrated affecting it's performance. Each solenoid does a specific function, without knowing what that function is, it will be difficult to rectify the problem. Re-check your work, post any transmission trouble codes and please tell us why you were compelled to replace the solenoids. In this way we are better informed on how to instruct you.
> 
> post back your findings.


The reason we changed the solenoids was due to the p0751 "shift solenoid A ckt stuck off" trouble code. The solenoids just plugged right in. The fluid in the pan did not contain any metal shavings, looked pretty clean actually. The fluid had a faint burnt smell but I thought that came from my wife racing the engine trying to get the truck to move past 20mph. The freakin truck only has 85000 mi on it!!! UGH!! 
The reason why I thought the ignition switch might be involved is due to the blinker problems and what my friend said about some GM bulletin out there that spoke to some of the symptoms I'm experiencing. Would a plugged cat cause these type of problems possibly? Thanks.....Czar1


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

A plugged cat WILL slow you down, and eventually do engine damage, but for the blinker Its probably not the ign switch, Its probably either a burnt out bulb or a bad socket, but a bad feed from the ign switch can cause some systems to behave kinda funky or do nothing at all. Personally if you brought it to me I'd check everything else first since a ign switch is a pain to get the wires through the steering column, but you can do it yourself.
In fact since its a Chevy, theirs not a lot you can't do right there in the driveway.


----------



## Czar1 (Dec 23, 2009)

wolfen,
As far as the blinker is concerned it was indeed a bad socket. 

A mechanic looked at it today and no trouble codes registered, but i'm sure they will appear again soon as the tranny will still not shift out of 2nd, seems to go to neutral and still 20mph. 
He said although TC showed cat problems earlier he felt good pressure from the tail pipe so he feels it's the tranny (he wants to put in a rebuilt one....$$$$ OUCH!). I guess i am in denial and i "want" it to be a relay, switch or some other overlooked item. I'd soil myself if i went ahead and spent the cash on a tranny only to find i still have the same problems afterward!!...........Czar


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have always heard if the trans fluid smells burnt, don't change the fluid, and to expect the trans to go on you. 
I think the burnt smell comes from the clutches inside the trans burning up.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually Snoopdogie the burnt smell is the fluid breaking down under the heat of the over working of the trans, it can be changed but teh trans must be adjusted by qualified transmission repair persons .

Czar, before you spend the money on a trans do this, take out the cat and put a test pipe in and see if the power comes back, a test pipe is WAY cheaper than a cat or a trans, if it is the trans, check into having it repaired at palaces like AAmco or Cottmans.
But I'm glad to hear the turn signal was a socket in stead of the ign switch, a socket is a simple two wire or three wire connection that a 5 year old can do if he's not color blind


----------

